# DL Ripper



## Brian

Has anyone used the DL Ripper yet. If so.....what do you think of it?


----------



## MrWillys

That's funny as hell. I think Moore should buy 2?

http://www.dlripper.com/


----------



## super rocker

If anybody in the world bought this, shame on them.


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> That's funny as hell. I think Moore should buy 2?
> 
> http://www.dlripper.com/


All I need Is a tape rule and a blade Willy.


----------



## JustMe

Happened to come across this on All-Wall's site - someone giving it 5 stars: "This tool is awsome for window rips, columms , soffits, top rips, belly joints , openings, etc I generally love it straight cuts no rasp needed great buy."

But since I'm not a boarder, I don't how to judge that well enough. The part of All-Wall's write-up that would mean something to me, especially if I had to tape it after: "Even a drywall "rookie" can get professional quality cuts."

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/New-Drywall-Tools/DL-Ripper-Drywall-Cutting-Tool.html


----------



## JustMe

MrWillys said:


> That's funny as hell. I think Moore should buy 2?
> 
> http://www.dlripper.com/


One thing I noticed is that their website talked about 40% time reduction - "Reduce drywall cutting time by 40%" - which All-Wall put it at being 20%. For me, it would likely be the 40%.


----------



## moore

A cleaner cut? Maybe. Faster than my tape&blade? :no:


----------



## moore

Dammit !! I've got some 10 footers In the shed,,But I left my hanging box on the job..I don't have a tape rule! 
I was gonna show Willie how to rip a piece of sheet rock ..


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> Dammit !! I've got some 10 footers In the shed,,But I left my hanging box on the job..I don't have a tape rule!
> I was gonna show Willie how to rip a piece of sheet rock ..


On the same day I show you how to run a Bazooka.


----------



## JustMe

moore said:


> A cleaner cut? Maybe. Faster than my tape&blade? :no:


Yeah, Brian maybe should've been asking his question at a place like contractortalk.com - might've gotten some positive responses there(?)

But it lets him know what pro hangers could likely think.


----------



## chris

Yes, I have seen one in action and it worked very well. They had one at the Vegas show and I guarantee not one person on this site can cut rips faster:yes: Im sure you all know it cuts both sides of board at once,,,, at the exact same spot . I just did a dentist office that had lottsa rips in it. I was wishing I would have had one. I thought the guy at show did a better demo.


----------



## MrWillys

This thread reminds me of when I was an apprentice. My boss walked in and grabbed my circle cutter. He said only pussies (he was referring to a cat) use these and threw it out the window. I learned to free hand circles.
This tool is not faster, and where board is layed on the floor it takes longer, but it may produce a cleaner finish. It's like saying why wire a light in a closet when you can get the stick up light? Or claiming a screwgun is faster than nailing when I got 5 sheets on the wall before it's plugged in. Different, yes, faster, no. Should 2 guys use a drywall lift for ceilings?


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> That's funny as hell. I think Moore should buy 2?
> 
> http://www.dlripper.com/


The 1.30 mark Is were he loses his time ..The time It takes him to find a measurement I could have scored one side.


----------



## moore

I would like to have one tho!!!


----------



## moore

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/...tripper.html?gclid=CPLs29Ld-r0CFUNqOgodyG4AtA


Remember these? Every hanger had to have one when they first come out....But after a while they ended up at the bottom of the tool box.


----------



## jcampbell

I'd like to see someone video themselves doin it faster. By the second rip ....ur line gonna be crooked as **** I would bet. And u still have to find ur measurement on ur tape. Takes the same time . I say the ripper wins hands down . I am a bit biased tho ....I love gadgets . It's like a homax....hardly ever use it but when I need it , it kicks ass.


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/...tripper.html?gclid=CPLs29Ld-r0CFUNqOgodyG4AtA
> 
> 
> Remember these? Every hanger had to have one when they first come out....But after a while they ended up at the bottom of the tool box.


I've never seen one before.


----------



## MrWillys

jcampbell said:


> I'd like to see someone video themselves doin it faster. By the second rip ....ur line gonna be crooked as **** I would bet. And u still have to find ur measurement on ur tape. Takes the same time . I say the ripper wins hands down . I am a bit biased tho ....I love gadgets . It's like a homax....hardly ever use it but when I need it , it kicks ass.


Maybe for jack of all trades, but a guy who hangs rock day in and day out is faster. If the board is laying on the floor like it does here in the West you'd waste time just picking up the sheet. I've got my gadgets too, but they must be kept in perspective. Go buy a mood ring, or a pet rock!

I can cut a 12" rip lying on the floor, pick it up slightly, and pop it and it's done. Tape is 2" wide so if I'm off an 1/8" no one will know.


----------



## gazman

MrWillys;99 Should 2 guys use a drywall lift for ceilings?[/QUOTE said:


> When they are twenty footers :yes:


----------



## chris

I dont think the intentions of the dl ripper were to cut 12" pcs. but more like 2" to 4" rips. We have alot of window wrapping going on in my neck of the woods so this tool would be a $$ maker. I gave the company my info when I watched demo, just waiting to hear back. I also would like to see a video of someone trying to cut 2" rips of 5/8 drywall faster and cleaner than the ripper. The tool may be used by hangers but the taper will be the one that benefits most:thumbsup:. P.S. if anyone is still using hammer and nail please stop


----------



## MrWillys

chris said:


> I dont think the intentions of the dl ripper were to cut 12" pcs. but more like 2" to 4" rips. We have alot of window wrapping going on in my neck of the woods so this tool would be a $$ maker. I gave the company my info when I watched demo, just waiting to hear back. I also would like to see a video of someone trying to cut 2" rips of 5/8 drywall faster and cleaner than the ripper. The tool may be used by hangers but the taper will be the one that benefits most:thumbsup:. P.S. if anyone is still using hammer and nail please stop


Chris,
Honestly, it may work well for cutting small rips, and time will tell if it becomes used by a majority of the industry. My guess is no, but as you've pointed out my ways are old. How dare someone think nailing rock is acceptable, or sawing out a door with a saw vs a router. As long as you keep working, and my pension check keeps coming I really don't care what is done. It does hurt to know there's a lack of respect, and understanding of the old ways. I'm 3rd generation Carpenters union and have admiration for the history of the craft, so if the young choose too piss on our graves we can't stop it!


----------



## scottktmrider

Might be allright for a home owner, I could have 2 rippers cut by the tim you get it out of your pouch, and straight


----------



## boco

chris said:


> Yes, I have seen one in action and it worked very well. They had one at the Vegas show and I guarantee not one person on this site can cut rips faster:yes: Im sure you all know it cuts both sides of board at once,,,, at the exact same spot . I just did a dentist office that had lottsa rips in it. I was wishing I would have had one. I thought the guy at show did a better demo.


 For small window rips i use this with a couple of saw horses. Set the guide and go. It cuts both sides and leaves a nice edge. Its more versatil and can do plunge cuts for outlets and cutouts.


----------



## JustMe

moore said:


> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/...tripper.html?gclid=CPLs29Ld-r0CFUNqOgodyG4AtA
> 
> 
> Remember these? Every hanger had to have one when they first come out....But after a while they ended up at the bottom of the tool box.


I described that thing today to an old ex-commercial drywall company owner, who said he still has one sitting in his now parked tool trailer. Said it worked, but you had to put out a good effort to get it cutting - at least that's how he remembered his. The videos of the DL Ripper make it look like they've come a ways on that.


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> I've never seen one before.


First time I used one was in the late 80s..


----------



## chris

MrWillys said:


> Chris,
> Honestly, it may work well for cutting small rips, and time will tell if it becomes used by a majority of the industry. My guess is no, but as you've pointed out my ways are old. How dare someone think nailing rock is acceptable, or sawing out a door with a saw vs a router. As long as you keep working, and my pension check keeps coming I really don't care what is done. It does hurt to know there's a lack of respect, and understanding of the old ways. I'm 3rd generation Carpenters union and have admiration for the history of the craft, so if the young choose too piss on our graves we can't stop it!


 No worries here ole timer, the guys that taught me make you look like a spring chicken. I dont piss on anyones grave  I dont recall ever pointing out your ways are old, you do a fine job of that yourself. If you are faster doing it your way great but remember this, there is always someone better:thumbsup:


----------



## MrWillys

scottktmrider said:


> Might be allright for a home owner, I could have 2 rippers cut by the tim you get it out of your pouch, and straight


The only ones here that think it has value are part time hangars, and it may help them. Who are we to judge others who didn't hang rock daily?


----------



## moore

JustMe said:


> I described that thing today to an old ex-commercial drywall company owner, who said he still has one sitting in his now parked tool trailer. Said it worked, but you had to put out a good effort to get it cutting - at least that's how he remembered his. The videos of the DL Ripper make it look like they've come a ways on that.


Next time you speak with your friend ..[or you may recall] About the old box cutters from the early 70s. My Dad had a set when I was a kid .

I'll try to explain the best I can ...There were plates with teeth around plate edge that were placed in the receptacle /switch Then after the board was in place, the center was marked and a tool similar to a bolt cutter with a plate the size of the opposing plate was used to jab in and snap on to plate inside the box then snap the hole out. 

I asked Dad last week If he still had It ..He said he threw it out 20 years ago Along with some ole ames boxes his Brother- n- law gave him back in the early 70s.....I was like.. Thinking back now I remember those mud boxes sitting in the garage ..Knowing what I know now I really wish I'd taken claim to them!!


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> The only ones here that think it has value are part time hangars, and it may help them. Who are we to judge others who didn't hang rock daily?


Your In the wrong place Willy! All the ''part time hangers'' Are over at Contractor talk!


----------



## Brian

Love it or hate we are now stocking it!http://csrbuilding.ca/product/dl-ripper/


Thanks for everyone's input. Your opinions are very important to us.


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> Your In the wrong place Willy! All the ''part time hangers'' Are over at Contractor talk!


 If you're a hangar, then I'm a taper!

Honestly, this board is dominated by tapers which is a little boring. Every now and then a rocker comments and is dismissed by the finishers. This is okay if you only want to talk about finish. When every comment is this tool is a joke from the real rockers that do comment here is should carry some weight.

As I said, it may help those who don't rock on a daily basis, but a real rocker will not use it. I'd fire a guy if he tried to use it on my job!


----------



## Mountain Man

MrWillys said:


> If you're a hangar, then I'm a taper!
> 
> Honestly, this board is dominated by tapers which is a little boring. Every now and then a rocker comments and is dismissed by the finishers. This is okay if you only want to talk about finish. When every comment is this tool is a joke from the real rockers that do comment here is should carry some weight.
> 
> As I said, it may help those who don't rock on a daily basis, but a real rocker will not use it. I'd fire a guy if he tried to use it on my job!


You might be able to fire him if he's an employee but subs can use whatever they want to do the jobs. Get off your high horse and quit talking down to us. Not that I'd use the tool, cuz I can rip board all day long without it! And I'm primarily a finisher, although I can and do hang my own board!


----------



## MrWillys

Mountain Man said:


> I'm primarily a finisher, although I can and do hang my own board!


Thank you for confirming my point!


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> If you're a hangar, then I'm a taper!
> 
> Honestly, this board is dominated by tapers which is a little boring. Every now and then a rocker comments and is dismissed by the finishers. This is okay if you only want to talk about finish. When every comment is this tool is a joke from the real rockers that do comment here is should carry some weight.
> 
> As I said, it may help those who don't rock on a daily basis, but a real rocker will not use it. I'd fire a guy if he tried to use it on my job!


I am a hanger and a finisher . I can pull my weight on both sides.

If I had my way I'd never open another bucket of mud!!!!


----------



## gordie

Well I board everyday but Sundays give that one to the wife and kids.
The ripper tool is not my thing most boarders wouldn't use it just for the reason we try to keep everything we need in our pouch. That doesn't make it a bad tool just not likely a tool for a full time boarder just to much moving around from room to room, and floor to floor would hate trying to find it all the time.
I loose mind when I have to find my prybar or recip saw to fix framing it can take longer than the repair. 
As far as this site being stacked with tapers instead of boarders that's true but us boarders that are on here seem to be here for two reasons in my opinion 1 to learn skills in taping I never touched mud before I found this site , and 2 to brag about how much faster and better at boarding someone else is I've been one to brag myself that is never worth it . kind of reminds of when someone tells me how fast him and his old partner could put up in a day just blowing away the #'s were getting today I just laugh and say "your old partner must be glad to be rid of you:whistling2:


----------



## chris

I tend to call myself a drywaller, doing all phases of drywall at a journeymen level. Non union so therefore I still think for myself. That being said , the guys that hang board for me (hangers not hangars) usually will do all there rips at once if there is a bunch to do. I dont see misplacing this tool as much as the kickers I tend to find on every job in the scrap pile.


----------



## gordie

MrWillys said:


> If you're a hangar, then I'm a taper!
> 
> Honestly, this board is dominated by tapers which is a little boring. Every now and then a rocker comments and is dismissed by the finishers. This is okay if you only want to talk about finish. When every comment is this tool is a joke from the real rockers that do comment here is should carry some weight.
> 
> As I said, it may help those who don't rock on a daily basis, but a real rocker will not use it. I'd fire a guy if he tried to use it on my job!


 got to say you seem to be the real deal as far as boarders go . and I for one think your opinion is starting to hold wait on here . but we all no you can't fire guys unless they are bad and most of us can't fire anyone for anything lol. moore does do his own hanging and hes just a good sh#t . And your right no full time boarders will use this tool its just to big . probaly is good for rips taper boarders might like them.


----------



## gordie

chris said:


> I tend to call myself a drywaller, doing all phases of drywall at a journeymen level. Non union so therefore I still think for myself. That being said , the guys that hang board for me (hangers not hangars) usually will do all there rips at once if there is a bunch to do. I dont see misplacing this tool as much as the kickers I tend to find on every job in the scrap pile.


hahahah. your so right:thumbup:


----------



## sdrdrywall

My first 13 years I hung only high production work .for the last twelve iv hung and finished. Im gonna tell you anything that will make myself or one of my guys faster im gonna try .if it works great if it doesn't oh well I tried .and as for mr willy you have to understand he cant help himself an ego comes with your union book its mandatory


----------



## moore

gordie said:


> Well I board everyday but Sundays give that one to the wife and kids.
> The ripper tool is not my thing most boarders wouldn't use it just for the reason we try to keep everything we need in our pouch. That doesn't make it a bad tool just not likely a tool for a full time boarder just to much moving around from room to room, and floor to floor would hate trying to find it all the time.
> I loose mind when I have to find my prybar or recip saw to fix framing it can take longer than the repair.
> As far as this site being stacked with tapers instead of boarders that's true but us boarders that are on here seem to be here for two reasons in my opinion 1 to learn skills in taping I never touched mud before I found this site , and 2 to brag about how much faster and better at boarding someone else is I've been one to brag myself that is never worth it . kind of reminds of when someone tells me how fast him and his old partner could put up in a day just blowing away the #'s were getting today I just laugh and say "your old partner must be glad to be rid of you:whistling2:


Good point Gordie !! I can have 3 jacks laying around but they always like to hide behind a piece of scrap!!! I see that happening with the ripper. By the time I find it The rip could have been cut and up. 
AND..How much abuse is that piece of china plastic gonna withstand?


----------



## moore

chris said:


> (hangers not hangars) .


:d lol!!


----------



## moore

sdrdrywall said:


> My first 13 years I hung only high production work .for the last twelve iv hung and finished. Im gonna tell you anything that will make myself or one of my guys faster im gonna try .if it works great if it doesn't oh well I tried .and as for mr willy you have to understand he cant help himself an ego comes with your union book its mandatory


Say what you want about Mr. Willy ...But he retired in his mid 50s.
You and I will be working till were 108!!!!:jester:


LOL!!! I bet Mr. Willy gets a check every month for $6,000. 

Do ya Willy???


----------



## sdrdrywall

108 we'll be dead by 65:yes:


----------



## moore

yep...About the time we start drawing retirement !!!:whistling2:


----------



## gordie

moore said:


> yep...About the time we start drawing retirement !!!:whistling2:


draw retirement how the hell does a guy go about that drywallers out here just talk bankruptcy then dyin lol


----------



## mld

moore said:


> I am a hanger and a finisher . I can pull my weight on both sides.
> 
> If I had my way I'd never open another bucket of mud!!!!


Agreed!!

Oh and if you take a hammer to LW is gonna be baadddd!


----------



## keke

MrWillys said:


> If you're a hangar, then I'm a taper!



....thought that in this trade framing, hanging and tapping are all part of the job ....so we get qualified in all of these aspects ... Is it different over there?


----------



## nodnarb

keke said:


> ....thought that in this trade framing, hanging and tapping are all part of the job ....so we get qualified in all of these aspects ... Is it different over there?


Keke we meet again.

Thats how we do it over HERE (tx) with the exception of the taping being done by painters. I get stuck with fire tape occasionally. 

Down here doing commercal "sheetrocker" means door guy, frp guy, ceiling guy, metal framer, wood butcher and whatever else the GC needs.

Up north and in different areas of the US it is wayyy different. In lots of places, "sheetrockers" JUST hang sheetrock....


----------



## super rocker

nodnarb said:


> Keke we meet again.
> 
> Thats how we do it over HERE (tx) with the exception of the taping being done by painters. I get stuck with fire tape occasionally.
> 
> Down here doing commercal "sheetrocker" means door guy, frp guy, ceiling guy, metal framer, wood butcher and whatever else the GC needs.
> 
> Up north and in different areas of the US it is wayyy different. In lots of places, "sheetrockers" JUST hang sheetrock....




"Just" hanging sheetrock is fine by me.:yes:


----------



## nodnarb

super rocker said:


> "Just" hanging sheetrock is fine by me.:yes:


Different strokes, after a couple days of humping rock im itching to do something else!

Sometimes while framing I cant wait to oneside so its off and on, commercial does a pretty good job of keeping it intetesting though.


----------



## scottktmrider

nodnarb said:


> Different strokes, after a couple days of humping rock im itching to do something else!
> 
> Sometimes while framing I cant wait to oneside so its off and on, commercial does a pretty good job of keeping it intetesting though.


I agree with you about having a variety with commercial.
If we do a big job we might exterior frame for 3 months, interior frame for 3 months, than hang board and put up drywall trim and drop ceilings. kind of gets old going back to the same place for a year but its work.
And I threw my drywall rasp back when I was an apprentice, I got tired of the tappers screaming at me when I would use it


----------



## nodnarb

scottktmrider said:


> I agree with you about having a variety with commercial.
> If we do a big job we might exterior frame for 3 months, interior frame for 3 months, than hang board and put up drywall trim and drop ceilings. kind of gets old going back to the same place for a year but its work.
> And I threw my drywall rasp back when I was an apprentice, I got tired of the tappers screaming at me when I would use it


I dont know what the tapers would be crying about. Cleaner edges maybe? Granted a lot of stuff doesnt warrant a Rasp. Its a must for back cuts, top out and cutting rips off cut sheets. Your next cut is only as good as the edge you cut it off, let alone dragging finger across an unrasped sheet is rough.

If you cut away a bit of the paper on spots you REALLY need to rasp rhe paper doesnt roll, thats all I could imagine the tapers worrying about. I do it anyways, the the rasp works alot better without that paper in the way hah.

Back to op. This tool is for those who cant rip. Itty bitty rips that this would be good for are few and far between for me generally speaking and even when I run across one I just CUT it. Not say "if only I had a tool for this". I dont have room in my pouches for this nonsense. You would get run off most places using this Granted out here T Squares are seldom used. T squares on anything less than 12' rock is a no no. "Stretch!"


----------



## chris

Still wanting to see some of the ripmasters on this site doing what they say they can do :whistling2: talk is cheap


----------



## VANMAN

chris said:


> Still wanting to see some of the ripmasters on this site doing what they say they can do :whistling2: talk is cheap


I would buy any boarder I know 1 of them as it has measurements on it!! I get window returns that r 10mm shy of the face of the board!And maybe 10mm past the face of the return!
Which leaves me 2 cut/pasp and swear a lot!!!


----------



## scottktmrider

nodnarb said:


> I dont know what the tapers would be crying about. Cleaner edges maybe? Granted a lot of stuff doesnt warrant a Rasp. Its a must for back cuts, top out and cutting rips off cut sheets. Your next cut is only as good as the edge you cut it off, let alone dragging finger across an unrasped sheet is rough.
> 
> If you cut away a bit of the paper on spots you REALLY need to rasp rhe paper doesnt roll, thats all I could imagine the tapers worrying about. I do it anyways, the the rasp works alot better without that paper in the way hah.
> 
> Back to op. This tool is for those who cant rip. Itty bitty rips that this would be good for are few and far between for me generally speaking and even when I run across one I just CUT it. Not say "if only I had a tool for this". I dont have room in my pouches for this nonsense. You would get run off most places using this Granted out here T Squares are seldom used. T squares on anything less than 12' rock is a no no. "Stretch!"


A rasp is OK for just taking the dog nuts off but some guys can't take a 1/4" off with their knife so they use the rasp and the paper hangs off. Once u get good with a knife you really don't need one. just something else to carry.
I learned a trick for cutting small rips that might work for somebody, use something straight as a guide (like your pencil) put your knife on the end of your pencil and rake it. Helps to score both sides to sometimes I'll do that on 5/8" doesn't really take any more time and its eaiesier.


----------



## nodnarb

scottktmrider said:


> A rasp is OK for just taking the dog nuts off but some guys can't take a 1/4" off with their knife so they use the rasp and the paper hangs off. Once u get good with a knife you really don't need one. just something else to carry.
> I learned a trick for cutting small rips that might work for somebody, use something straight as a guide (like your pencil) put your knife on the end of your pencil and rake it. Helps to score both sides to sometimes I'll do that on 5/8" doesn't really take any more time and its eaiesier.


Lots of people go overboard with the rasp. But when having to split the piece in 4-5 different chunks because of all the penetrations it simply looks better rasped. Especially on parts you cant cut strait. 

The rasp 90% of the time is used to clean up side i do the cutting on. I dont care what anyone says, if using a tape and knife cutting off a cut edge is ROUGH on the fingers. And likely to cause your tape to slip.


----------



## super rocker

I finally figured out what DL means. Downright Lousy.:yes:


----------



## chris

The guy I saw at the Vegas show wasnt adjusting the dl on every cut , he was rasping , then he would cut another 2" ,rasp then cut then rasp.... The pieces were picture perfect and done in a much faster time than freehanding. If someone cant post a video of their awesomness at cutting rips then I guess I will. I am fast at it too, but the dl is faster and better than me .


----------



## nodnarb

chris said:


> The guy I saw at the Vegas show wasnt adjusting the dl on every cut , he was rasping , then he would cut another 2" ,rasp then cut then rasp.... The pieces were picture perfect and done in a much faster time than freehanding. If someone cant post a video of their awesomness at cutting rips then I guess I will. I am fast at it too, but the dl is faster and better than me .


I believe the thing cuts great and is fairly quick. Ive used the older kind on a bunch of 1.5 rips for window returns ONCE. Backcutting was breaking them up and cutting 8'+ 1.5 rips is time and labor intensive. Was a job for myself so time was of essence. It worked out pretty well. It was the old wooden kind.

My point is in commercial most the time you can backcut your windows and the like. And when I do have to a small rip I simply cut it. And not "freehand" or with popped lines. Tape and knife. If sub 3-4" rips were an all the time thing for me this tool may not seem so silly. I could see this being more viable in residential is all i'm saying. Id run someone off if I saw someone using this on anything over 4". Id laugh at them regardless.


----------



## keke

no offence guys but who needs this cuts anymore?

I think is time to remind you about this topic 

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/house-no-trim-3985/


----------

